# Bontrager Ranger Wheelset



## Pistol79 (Apr 16, 2008)

Anyone know the weight??


----------



## mickeydawrenchwench (Sep 3, 2008)

Bump, because I'm wondering the same thing. I'd like to know even just what the rims weigh


----------



## The Spork (Sep 10, 2008)

*Look at this*

Look at page 11 of the linked review. It lists the weights of the rims with M475 hubs

http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/download/core2.pdf


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Feb 29, 2008)

My GF Piranah came with Bontrager Rangers mounted on Shimano M495A hubs. The complete weight (no skewers) was:

Front: 939g

Rear: 1136g

Frank


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info Frank, I thought that link the spork supplied had to be off. I was thinking about replacing them, but it doesn't seem like I would lose much weight short of spending 500+.


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Feb 29, 2008)

You are most welcome.

I don't know what those figures in the link could mean.

Frank


----------



## gbose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Bontrager Ranger Wheelset weight*

I suspect the numbers in the Spork's link include the tires. Other wise hard to explain a weight of over 5Kg = 11lbs

GB


----------



## The Spork (Sep 10, 2008)

I would hope that the weights listed included the tubes and tires as well.

Sorry if the link was misleading. It was just an article I found that I thought might be useful.

I was contemplating swapping out my rims and hubs as well, but it seems like I'd have to spend a considerable amount of money to realize any significant weight savings. I guess tires might be a better place to spend my money.


----------



## gbose (Oct 9, 2007)

Wheel weight is confusing. Different sources give you the weight of the bare wheel, even without rim strip, other include the rim strip and in this case tire and tube apparently. Which makes things more complicated, as the tire/tube could totally change the weight of the whole thing....

I'm having the same sense that it's difficult to reduce weight without spending big bucks. Please do post and let us know if you find a good alternative.

GBose


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

It might not.

Until last week when the rear hub cracked i owned some Race X lite wheels. Claimed 1540g - i weighed them.

Rear 914g
Front 793g

Total 1707g ! AND that's without QR. 

So those Ranger weights could be right.


----------



## The Spork (Sep 10, 2008)

*Old News*

I know this is an old thread, but I have confirmed that the Bontrager Ranger Rim (rim only) weighs in at 524g.

Now if I could just find the specs on the Shimano Front and Rear M65 Hubs (CL).


----------



## adamant76 (Jan 9, 2009)

*where'd you get the weight?*

where'd you get the weight? I have 29er Bont Mustang rims that I'm looking to replace. I'd like to lighten up the wheels in doing so. Any suggestions? right now I think I'll keep my hubs but replace everything else, but after adding it up I may be better just buying a set.


----------



## The Spork (Sep 10, 2008)

adamant76 said:


> where'd you get the weight? I have 29er Bont Mustang rims that I'm looking to replace. I'd like to lighten up the wheels in doing so. Any suggestions? right now I think I'll keep my hubs but replace everything else, but after adding it up I may be better just buying a set.


I emailed Bontrager customer service and asked them about the 26" ranger rims. TI couldn't fins any info on them. They responed very quickly.

I can't help much with the 29'er rims. They Mavic TN 719s look decent and are relatively cheap.


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Feb 29, 2008)

For what it's worth, when I wrote (and called) Bontrager asking about the Ranger Rim weight, they told me that they did not know, but were willing to 'guess' at the weight. I do not recall what their guess was, but they assured me that they did not have a published (or even measured) weight for this rim. I got the same answer for several OEM Bontrager components on my bike.

Frank


----------



## The Spork (Sep 10, 2008)

Frank,

Thanks for the heads up. 

I don't have access to the email at the moment, but it did appear as if the rim data was supplied from a cut and paste operation.

They supplied a number of diifent specs on the rim (more than I asked for). That would leave me to beleive that it was more than just a guess... (who knows. 

Time to go for a ride...


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Frank_Zuccarini said:


> For what it's worth, when I wrote (and called) Bontrager asking about the Ranger Rim weight, they told me that they did not know, but were willing to 'guess' at the weight. I do not recall what their guess was, but they assured me that they did not have a published (or even measured) weight for this rim. I got the same answer for several OEM Bontrager components on my bike.
> 
> Frank


Same here...told me they couldn't tell me exactly because it is not a wheelset that they sell aftermarket. I'll probably throw mine on the shop scale before too much longer and I'll report back. They may be heavy, but they are well built and strong.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, I have gotten the rims on the scale. 

Front: 1065 grams w/skewers
Rear: 1248 grams w/skewers 

I didn't bother to remove the cassette and rotors either, but I do have the actual weights on those, which I have deducted. May be a tad heavy, but they have been solid.


----------



## searayrunner (Apr 30, 2009)

ncfisherman,

does this include your hubs? If so which ones do/did you have?


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, the weights include the hubs. They are non-series Shimano. I can get the exact model # later.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Ranger wheels are tanks. My wifes GF hardtail had
a set on it, and I gave them away. I'm not sure how
much they weighed, but I took them off and replaced
them with a set of Bontrager Race wheels I had and
the weight of the bike went down 1.2 pounds.

Best, John


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

How strong/reliable are the Bontrager Ranger rims on the stock 2010 GFs? I have two hardtails (one which I swap on all the better components) and I'm trying to decide if I should use the Bontrager Rangers or the double-walled Alex CR-18s that are on the Giant now. Like the look of the disc rim better then the disc/V-brake rim but would prefer strength to appearences, especially with the bashing I dish out on 'em.

Cheers.


----------



## VQuick (May 14, 2013)

ncfisherman said:


> Well, I have gotten the rims on the scale.
> 
> Front: 1065 grams w/skewers
> Rear: 1248 grams w/skewers
> ...


That is lighter than what I got (skewers typically weight at least 60 grams):

Bare wheel weights with rim, spokes, Shimano M475 hubs. No skewers, no rotors, no cassette, no valves, no rim strips.

Front: 1049 g
Rear: 1253 g


----------

